# Convention Attendance and Meet-up



## Xipoid (May 31, 2010)

Aden said:


> Also I'm not going to maintain this list, so  it's up to new people to add themselves if they really care.



On it.


This post will be updated to reflect new conventions and attendees.
To prevent cluttering a minimum of three (3) FAF members must be attending in order for a convention to be listed. This is subject to change.
Conventions and all associated information will be removed seven (7) days after they end.
Only one (1) instance of a convention will be listed.
To be added, make a post indicating what convention you will be attending and dates present (optional).
Since this thread is for data collection purposes, please do not post if it does not involve your convention attendance or planning a meet-up.
Names in bold will be attending the respective meet-up.
 
-----

*Anthrocon 2010*
Meet-up
None scheduled


Attending
 Aden
 Anthroguy101
 Brut
FrancisBlack
 Irreverent
 IshyTycoon
Istanbul
 Ixis
Jashwa
 Jelly
 KirbyCowFox
 Paintballadict9
  Sketch_Dalmatian
Stahi
 Taren Fox
 TDK
 Teco
 TheRapetor
 ThisisGabe
 Thunder_lizard / Fraxx
 Trpdwarf
 Tweaker
 Xipoid
 Zeke Shadowfyre


Unconfirmed
 Anubis_Howl
 Danale
 Dyluck
 FoxBody
 KokoroTheDragon
 Raiven
 San-Ryuuk
 Scotty1700
 Sgt. Andrews


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 31, 2010)

Rocket City Furmeet 2011, Memorial Day Weekend, attending

Furry Weekend Atlanta, 2011, possible attending


----------



## Deci (Jun 1, 2010)

Mind directing me to the Furry Weekend Atlanta, 2011 information.  I cant seem to find any up to date information on it.  Newfur and this will be my first convention.  Im already looking forward to it!


----------



## Danale (Jun 1, 2010)

You plan to log the estimated 3,000+ people attending Anthrocon? D:


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 2, 2010)

Danale said:


> You plan to log the estimated 3,000+ people attending Anthrocon? D:


I didn't know furaffinity FORUMS had 3,000+ members attending Anthrocon.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 2, 2010)

Deci said:


> Mind directing me to the Furry Weekend Atlanta, 2011 information.  I cant seem to find any up to date information on it.  Newfur and this will be my first convention.  Im already looking forward to it!




As of this moment, there is no FWA 2011 information available; however, you will be able to find it at this site once it is.


----------

